# Vmware modules fail to compile on 2.6.22 kernel

## Hwoarang

Hello 

I dont know if this is the right place to post this

I ve trying 2.6.22-r1 kernel but vmware-modules 1.0.0.15-r1 failed to compile with the following output

```
 * Preparing vmnet module

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.

make -C /usr/src/linux/include/.. M=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r1'

make[1]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmnet-only/driver.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmnet-only/hub.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmnet-only/userif.o

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmnet-only/userif.c: In function ¡VNetCopyDatagramToUser¢:

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmnet-only/userif.c:633: error: ¡const struct sk_buff¢ has no member named ¡h¢

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmnet-only/userif.c:633: error: ¡const struct sk_buff¢ has no member named ¡nh¢

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmnet-only/userif.c:639: error: ¡const struct sk_buff¢ has no member named ¡h¢

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmnet-only/userif.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmnet-only] Error 2

make[1]: *** [modules] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r1'

make: *** [vmnet.ko] Error 2

!!! ERROR: app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1621:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 973:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1311:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 516:   Called die

!!! Unable to make   auto-build VMWARE_VER=VME_S1B1 KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux KBUILD_OUTPUT=/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r1/build.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/temp/build.log'.
```

Do you thing I should try Hard Masked vmware-modules 1.0.0.16?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   I kinda affraid hard masked packages  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mattsteven

vmware modules are pretty often tied to a particular kernel- I would not use the hard masked ones, instead I would use an older kernel.

----------

## Hwoarang

Anyway . I ll wait a little more before I downgrade my kernel . I hope that vmware-modules 1.0.0.16 will become unstable soon . . .

Thanks for the tip man

----------

## ZZamboni

 *Hwoarang wrote:*   

> Anyway . I ll wait a little more before I downgrade my kernel . I hope that vmware-modules 1.0.0.16 will become unstable soon . . .

 

vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1 works fine, as long as you have done an "emerge --sync" recently. Even though the version number of the packages hasn't changed, the vmware eclass file has been updated to make use of the most recent vmware-any-any patch, which makes it work fine with 2.6.22.

----------

## Hwoarang

The day I tried the above I have done emerge --sync. Now Im on vacations so I cannot try it. I ll give it a shot on two weeks when I return. Hope it 'll work. Thanks 

 :Cool: 

----------

## redgsturbo

 *Hwoarang wrote:*   

> The day I tried the above I have done emerge --sync. Now Im on vacations so I cannot try it. I ll give it a shot on two weeks when I return. Hope it 'll work. Thanks 
> 
> 

 

I've been having similar issues on 64bit.  Once the modules are up it keeps hardlocking the system.  Let me know if you experience this issue or have in the past.

----------

## Hwoarang

I was using kernel 2.6.20 and vmware-modules 1.0.0.15 for a long time on 64bit system but I didnt have any trouble. When I updated to 2.6.22 I couldnt re-emerge the modules. On 2.6.20 I never had a problem (always on 64bit )  :Smile: 

----------

## redgsturbo

 *Hwoarang wrote:*   

> I was using kernel 2.6.20 and vmware-modules 1.0.0.15 for a long time on 64bit system but I didnt have any trouble. When I updated to 2.6.22 I couldnt re-emerge the modules. On 2.6.20 I never had a problem (always on 64bit ) 

 

could you give me a more detailed description of your kernel config, hardware, etc so that I can try to figure out whats all jacked up on my system?

----------

## Hwoarang

Yes sure

I am away from the computer now so I ll tell you what I remember

Hardware:

AMD64 2800+ (s754)

mobo: chaintech VNF-250 (nforce 3)

Realteck 8159 ( i think ) 100mbit

Geforce 6600GT

I think thats enough ( i dont think that the hard drives matter that much )

Software:

Gentoo Linux x64 2007.0 desktop profile

Kernel 2.6.20-r8

And I am using the latest VMware Workstation ( i cant remember the actual version now )

Let me know if u need more info  :Smile: 

----------

## RayDude

Did anyone get these issues resolved?

I can't run an older kernel on my hardware...

Raydude

----------

## redgsturbo

 *RayDude wrote:*   

> Did anyone get these issues resolved?
> 
> I can't run an older kernel on my hardware...
> 
> Raydude

 

I'm rebuilding now

----------

## RayDude

 *redgsturbo wrote:*   

>  *RayDude wrote:*   Did anyone get these issues resolved?
> 
> I can't run an older kernel on my hardware...
> 
> Raydude 
> ...

 

And...

Did it work?

Raydude

----------

## kugutsumen

even after an emerge sync... it doesn't work..

I rolled back to 2.6.20 which used to work ... and it won't compile the .15 modules. 

vmware-modules-1.0.0.15 from portage will not compile on 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 even though they used to work flawlessly before.

vmware-modules-1.0.0.16 from layman's vmware do not compile on 2.6.20-gentoo-r8.

vmware-modules-1.0.0.16 from layman's vmware compile on 2.6.21-gentoo-r4

Then I merged /home/public/file/0/gentoo/portage/local/layman/vmware/app-emulation/vmware-server/vmware-server-1.0.3.44356.ebuild

I ran the config script. No errors...

My guest machine doesn't start correctly.. so I tried to start it manually:

/opt/vmware/server/bin/vmware-cmd /home/vmware/guests/athena/athena.vmx start

/opt/vmware/server/bin/vmware-cmd: Could not connect to VM /home/vmware/guests/athena/athena.vmx

  (VMControl error -14: Unexpected response from vmware-authd: The process exited with an error:

End of error message)

The guys in charge of the vmware ports really need to improve their QA.

Now let's try the vmware-server-console:

ebuild /home/public/file/0/gentoo/portage/local/layman/vmware/app-emulation/vmware-server-console/vmware-server-console-1.0.3.44356.ebuild  merge

Disabling noauto in features... merge disables it. (qmerge doesn't)

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /home/public/file/0/gentoo/portage/local/layman/vmware/app-emulation/vmware-server-console/vmware-server-console-1.0.3.44356.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 2332

!!! Expected: 2482

great!

rebuilt the digest and merged.

/opt/vmware/server/console/bin/vmware-config-server-console.pl

The configuration of VMware Server Console completed successfully.

 # vmware-server-console 

/opt/vmware/server/console/lib/bin/vmware-server-console: /opt/vmware/server/console/lib/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)

kali vmware-modules # 

great!

Wasted time trying to fix this bullshit: 2 hours and counting.

----------

## kugutsumen

Now I am connected to the vmware server via the console from another host.... when I try to start or resume a VM I get the following message:

"Unable to change virtual machine power state: The process exited with an error: End of error message.

Really verbose error... after I fix this mess. I am test Xen and migrate to it. I am really really tired of vmware continual wreckage.

the logs show:

Aug 15 12:37:40: app| You have an incorrect version of the `vmmon' kernel module.

Aug 15 12:37:40: app| Try reinstalling VMware Server.

Aug 15 12:37:40: app| ----------------------------------------

Aug 15 12:37:40: app| Msg_Post: Version mismatch with vmmon module: expecting 138.0, got 161.0.

Aug 15 12:37:40: app| You have an incorrect version of the `vmmon' kernel module.

Aug 15 12:37:40: app| Try reinstalling VMware Server.

Aug 15 12:37:40: app| 

Aug 15 12:37:40: app| Msg_Post: Error

Aug 15 12:37:40: app| [msg.vmmonPosix.initFailed] Failed to initialize monitor device.

Aug 15 12:37:40: app| [localized] Failed to initialize monitor device.

Aug 15 12:37:40: app| ----------------------------------------

Aug 15 12:37:40: app| Msg_Post: Failed to initialize monitor device.

Aug 15 12:37:40: app| 

Seriously!!!!!!!!!!  :Sad: 

----------

## kugutsumen

So now the .15 modules don't compile anymore.. and the maintainer deleted the old working ports of vmware:

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3370 Jul 29 00:35 vmware-server-1.0.3.44356.ebuild

ls -l /usr/portage/local/layman/vmware/app-emulation/vmware-server

total 24

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 8298 Aug 15 11:56 Manifest

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 Aug 15 11:56 files

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  159 Aug 15 11:56 metadata.xml

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3601 Aug 15 11:56 vmware-server-1.0.3.44356.ebuild

WHY DID HE DELETE THE OLD WORKING PORTS?!!!!!!!?

----------

## MorpheuS.Ibis

i have a problem, which is not kernel-related (i tried five different kernels and none worked, hardened sources-2.6.20 to 2.6.22).

```
  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/linux/hostif.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/comport.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/cpuid.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/hash.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/memtrack.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/phystrack.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/task.o

cc1plus: warning: command line option "-Wstrict-prototypes" is valid for C/ObjC but not for C++

cc1plus: warning: command line option "-Wdeclaration-after-statement" is valid for C/ObjC but not for C++

cc1plus: warning: command line option "-Wstrict-prototypes" is valid for C/ObjC but not for C++

cc1plus: warning: command line option "-ffreestanding" is valid for C/ObjC but not for C++

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/task.c: In function `int Task_InitCrosspage_TOT(VMDriver*, InitBlock*)':

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/task.c:337: error: '->' cannot appear in a constant-expression

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/task.c:337: error: `&' cannot appear in a constant-expression

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/task.c:353: error: '->' cannot appear in a constant-expression

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/task.c:353: error: `&' cannot appear in a constant-expression

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/task.c:1193:

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/task_compat.h: In function `int Task_InitCrosspage_V6(VMDriver*, InitBlock*)':

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/task_compat.h:352: error: '->' cannot appear in a constant-expression

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/task_compat.h:352: error: `&' cannot appear in a constant-expression

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/task_compat.h:368: error: '->' cannot appear in a constant-expression

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/task_compat.h:368: error: `&' cannot appear in a constant-expression

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/task.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only] Error 2

make[1]: *** [modules] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-hardened-r2'

make: *** [vmmon.ko] Error 2

!!! ERROR: app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1621:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 973:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1311:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 516:   Called die

```

it looks to me as a GCC problem (i am using gcc3 with hardened USE) because of the syntax errors...anyway hardmasked vmware-modules compile fine (dont remember the kernel, 2.6.21 or 22) but the vmware-server (which i use as this is a headless homeserver) refuses tu run (compiled fine with edited ebuild to accept vmware-modules-1.0.0.16) when powering up a virtual machine due to obvious version mismatch...i just hate these closed-source binary packages...

```
Aug 15 22:12:46: app| Msg_Post: Error

Aug 15 22:12:46: app| [msg.vmmonPosix.badVersion] Version mismatch with vmmon module: expecting 138.0, got 161.0.

Aug 15 22:12:46: app| [msg.vmmonPosix.badDriver] You have an incorrect version of the `vmmon' kernel module.

Aug 15 22:12:46: app| Try reinstalling VMware Server.

Aug 15 22:12:46: app| [localized] Version mismatch with vmmon module: expecting 138.0, got 161.0.

Aug 15 22:12:46: app| You have an incorrect version of the `vmmon' kernel module.

Aug 15 22:12:46: app| Try reinstalling VMware Server.

Aug 15 22:12:46: app| ----------------------------------------

Aug 15 22:12:46: app| Msg_Post: Version mismatch with vmmon module: expecting 138.0, got 161.0.

Aug 15 22:12:46: app| You have an incorrect version of the `vmmon' kernel module.

Aug 15 22:12:46: app| Try reinstalling VMware Server.

```

and a little bit of offtopic...does anyone know how to get The Dude from Mikrotik running on headless linux in server mode? this would spare me all the vmware stuff...thaks

----------

## mattsteven

You might try virtualbox, it is a free software virtual machine like vmware.  I've found it very impressive.

----------

## wyv3rn

Re: gcc 3.4.x & vmware-modules:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=187292

It should be fixed when he pushes out rev 113 in a week or so.  Other than that you can grab an older snapshot that uses updates rev 108 (instead of the current 112) and put it in an overlay.

----------

